# Homeschool? Can I?



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, here is a brief history: We moved to a small community and kids were always in public school. The school there was TERRIBLE. My autistic kids were mistreated. However I do have a daughter who is odd, bipolar and adhd and when she is mad at me her favorite tool is social services. She says I beat her (Her exact words). I certainly do not. I take her priveledges away and she also needs the drama in her life. She does it all the time with kids at school too. So, she pulled her "mommy beats me" garbage and a social worker showed up at my door. I dealt with it, case closed.

Well we moved to a different small community because the school was so bad there and I homeschooled my kids through WIVA (a public online school). I made the district very angry with mydecision. Well stuff happened and I sent my kids to public school. My 7 yr old son is on the spectrum and needs an IEP. It has been several months and no IEP yet. No referral. Nothing. Today they had an issue on the bus with him and they called the cops!! Then they had the audacity to question him about child abuse!! What gall!

So now I am livid. Infuriated. I had been contemplating homeschooling anyways but this is over the top. I guess I worry that they may think my decision is being made because I AM abusing my kid and want to cover it up. That is why I asked "Can I?"

I am so mad! My son needs HELP and they won't get it! Don't even ask about the bus driver (swears and is basically insane with the kids)


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

oh, boy. Do you know your state laws in regards to Homeschooling? Do you want to online virtual school again or strictly homeschool? I guess it really depends on what you want to do. If the school really refuses to work with you, I'd see what other alternatives were available as well. 
Good luck!


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Our state laws are very lax. WI pretty much just expects you to file a form. I don't think they even check up on you. Regardless I have a great curriculum and will be traditionally homeschooling. I tried the virtual and it was really stressful. Besides, my 7 yr old is advanced and bores easily with grade level work


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

You can do it- and if you have any trouble I would contact Wisconsin parents association...our grassroots homeschooling advocacy group


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

I knew there was something like that, but couldn't find what it was. I know some people are leery of homeschoolers. Fact is I did upset the school last fall. They were upset that we were new here and refused to consider their school. They tried to get me to put the kids in their online school but I declined. After much pressure I finally told them that they were ranked in the bottom 20% of the states schools and I was not comfortable with the kids going there. Instant enemies lol.Next time I will shut my mouth. I do have a large one. 
Thanks for the resource mrsgcpete


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, my 6 year old is only Kindergarten age, but the online school worked with us and has her on first grade work. Good luck with the homeschool! We love it.


----------

